# Gorlitz cart jetter



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I've never operated a jetter before and I just purchased the GO 1500A mini jetter from Gorlitz to be able to do 1 1/2" - 2" bathroom and kitchen lines. I think that's simple enough to figure out. But my question is, they have a GO 3500A special, which is an upgrade from the regular GO 3500 model. It's a cart jetter that weighs about 305 lbsand can be mounted in your truck. 18 hp Honda gas engine, triplex ceramic plunger pump, 3500 psi maximum working pressure, 10 gpm maximum water volume. The rep said it will accept the warthog nozzle and is capable of cutting tree roots. Anyone know if this is really possible from a cart jetter? Always thought if you want to be successful at cutting tree roots you had to go with a towable. The cost is about $8,500 out the door. Anyone with jetting experience have any thoughts?
Thanks.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

I wound go with the generals electric mini jetter we use it on almost every kitchen clog and it works inside the house


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The 3500 psi/10 gpm cart jetter will clear roots...
Just a little slower than a USJetting 4018 is all...


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Redwood said:


> The 3500 psi/10 gpm cart jetter will clear roots...
> Just a little slower than a USJetting 4018 is all...


I think that it is a bad azz machine but the general is more portable for your everyday service call. There's no fumes oil changes or spark plugs to worry about. If there's roots in the line then it needs to be dug up and replaced.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Big cheez said:


> I wound go with the generals electric mini jetter we use it on almost every kitchen clog and it works inside the house


Just did a practice shot with my mini jetter on my home through an outside cleanout. How do you keep the water coming back at you contained when you have to pull the p-trap under a kitchen sink?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Redwood said:


> The 3500 psi/10 gpm cart jetter will clear roots...
> Just a little slower than a USJetting 4018 is all...


Happy to hear that. I will have that purchase on my radar now.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> Just did a practice shot with my mini jetter on my home through an outside cleanout. How do you keep the water coming back at you contained when you have to pull the p-trap under a kitchen sink?


Open the line first with the snake, then use the jetter to scour it clean. Have a catch tray under the trap arm.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Big cheez said:


> I think that it is a bad azz machine but the general is more portable for your everyday service call. There's no fumes oil changes or spark plugs to worry about. If there's roots in the line then it needs to be dug up and replaced.


Did you miss the part where he already bought an electric jetter.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> Just did a practice shot with my mini jetter on my home through an outside cleanout. How do you keep the water coming back at you contained when you have to pull the p-trap under a kitchen sink?


When I jet a kitchen lline from a clean out, I always keep the trap on, and I can usually clear the drain all the time.

Why would you pull the trap and jet at the same time?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> When I jet a kitchen lline from a clean out, I always keep the trap on, and I can usually clear the drain all the time.
> 
> Why would you pull the trap and jet at the same time?



no access to vent.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> When I jet a kitchen lline from a clean out, I always keep the trap on, and I can usually clear the drain all the time.
> 
> Why would you pull the trap and jet at the same time?


Ever get any trouble getting around the p-trap? I am new at jetting, just bought my machine a few days ago, so maybe I just don't have the finesse yet. I'm practicing at my house in the laundry drain which is 2" ABS and I can't get it to get around the p-trap. 1/8" hose, tried 4 different heads and none would make the turn, the hose just kept folding over.
Any suggestions?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> Ever get any trouble getting around the p-trap? I am new at jetting, just bought my machine a few days ago, so maybe I just don't have the finesse yet. I'm practicing at my house in the laundry drain which is 2" ABS and I can't get it to get around the p-trap. 1/8" hose, tried 4 different heads and none would make the turn, the hose just kept folding over.
> Any suggestions?


 Getting around the 'p' trap???? I thought you were suppose to go thru them...


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> When I jet a kitchen lline from a clean out, I always keep the trap on, and I can usually clear the drain all the time.
> 
> Why would you pull the trap and jet at the same time?


Just read your reply again. Either I worded it wrong or you read it wrong. I went through the cleanout of my kitchen, no problem. I then was thinking what if I have to pull the p-trap and jet inside. How would I keep the splash back contained? Have a bucket handy? Guess I could go from the vent to clear it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> Ever get any trouble getting around the p-trap? I am new at jetting, just bought my machine a few days ago, so maybe I just don't have the finesse yet. I'm practicing at my house in the laundry drain which is 2" ABS and I can't get it to get around the p-trap. 1/8" hose, tried 4 different heads and none would make the turn, the hose just kept folding over.
> Any suggestions?


 If you have that fxxking bullshot sharp 90* bend above /right after the trap which should not be allowed (except for venting) you will have a hard time getting thru.. same for those with the tiny useless cleanout plug or cap at the bottom of 'p' trap/floor drain.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Big cheez said:


> I think that it is a bad azz machine but the general is more portable for your everyday service call. There's no fumes oil changes or spark plugs to worry about. If there's roots in the line then it needs to be dug up and replaced.


Unless it's sitting under a granite floor. Then you jet and reline.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi guys

Over here in the uk small jetters are common place, if I was jetting down a 2" sink for example I would remove the trap every time, push a 1/4" hose with a round nozzle down the pipe until I hit the clog then hold a rag over the end of the pipe and operate the jetter with a remote operation on and off to burst the nozzle thru the clog then when clear send the nozzle & hose down to the main on full power then pull back until around a metre before the trap then reduce to half power at the end. Hope this helps, I have been doing this for 15 years virtually every day.

http://www.jetchem.com/image.php?type=T&id=394


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ian, what are the specs are your nozzle, 3rear-1foward or 6 rear?


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

I have 2, 3 r 1 f & 4r


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

I also have this in 1/2" 
http://www.jetchem.com/image.php?type=T&id=233

Ideal for grease & scale


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

ianclapham said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Over here in the uk small jetters are common place, if I was jetting down a 2" sink for example I would remove the trap every time, push a 1/4" hose with a round nozzle down the pipe until I hit the clog then hold a rag over the end of the pipe and operate the jetter with a remote operation on and off to burst the nozzle thru the clog then when clear send the nozzle & hose down to the main on full power then pull back until around a metre before the trap then reduce to half power at the end. Hope this helps, I have been doing this for 15 years virtually every day.
> 
> http://www.jetchem.com/image.php?type=T&id=394


I would like to know what kind of van you are using.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

ianclapham said:


> I also have this in 1/2"
> http://www.jetchem.com/image.php?type=T&id=233
> 
> Ideal for grease & scale


1/2" hose...


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.midlandjettingltd.co.uk/prods/4.html


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi guys, 
What's the warranty period you are comfortable giving when you jet a kitchen line and also when you jet a main line residential that had tree roots?
Am I crazy for thinking 4 years on kitchen sink beyond the p-trap and three years on main line with a tree root clog only stipulation after running the camera to verify all visible roots are gone?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

sierra2000 said:


> Hi guys,
> What's the warranty period you are comfortable giving when you jet a kitchen line and also when you jet a main line residential that had tree roots?
> Am I crazy for thinking 4 years on kitchen sink beyond the p-trap and three years on main line with a tree root clog only stipulation after running the camera to verify all visible roots are gone?


No warranty on blockages- too many variables!


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

sierra2000 said:


> Hi guys,
> What's the warranty period you are comfortable giving when you jet a kitchen line and also when you jet a main line residential that had tree roots?
> Am I crazy for thinking 4 years on kitchen sink beyond the p-trap and three years on main line with a tree root clog only stipulation after running the camera to verify all visible roots are gone?


14 days from when I unclog, unless I find a defect then no warranty, similarly if it is abuse like wipes and grease then no warranty


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> Hi guys,
> What's the warranty period you are comfortable giving when you jet a kitchen line and also when you jet a main line residential that had tree roots?
> Am I crazy for thinking 4 years on kitchen sink beyond the p-trap and three years on main line with a tree root clog only stipulation after running the camera to verify all visible roots are gone?


1 month commercial/6 months residential


----------



## Hans B Shaver (Oct 30, 2009)

A trick make a gutter out a tinfoil to ketch the water and into a pan out from under the cabinet .


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I was going to connect a san tee to the trap arm with a cap on the end of it with a small hole cut into the cap to insert the 1/4" hose and have the excess water dump into a small bucket from other outlet on the San tee. I've cleared several drains now with the jetter and found that I don't have to use anything other than having a bucket and some towels there to catch any water that comes back initially. Twice I've had to cable it first to drain enough water out so I can use the jetter.


----------

